# Gentoo Sources

## Caffeine

Hi there,

   I'm trying to get my new Hercules Smart TV card to work. I've found a patch for bttv-0.7.105 but I'm at a loss at how to use it. The patch is designed to work with bttv-0.7.105, but since I'm using Gentoo-sources and they include bttv stuff already, I can't find the bttv-0.7.105 directory to patch.

I'm guess I need to download the bttv-0.7.105 tarball, patch it, then move the relevent stuff into /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/video/ and rebuild the kernel.

Does that sound OK?

----------

## Accipiter

I have a Zoltrix TV tuner card. Nifty little bugger, uses the BT848 chipset, covered by the BTTV stuff in the kernel. I got it to work by simply compiling in (not compiling as modules) the appropriate code. This includes "i2c bit-banging interfaces" as well as your normal BTTV drivers (though the latter probably won't appear until the first is selected). I then emerged xawtv and configured that... and there was a picture. Or something. You watch that, i suppose.

Note: I didn't patch the kernel.

----------

## Caffeine

For anyone else with this card, Here's how to do it. The base bttv-0.7.105 doesn't know about this card, but there's a patch to recognise it.

1. Download the bttv-0.7.105 stuff from bytesex.

2. Download the patch from the v4l mailling list (You  have to register...) Here

3. Base64 decode the patch. ( I used this )

4. Patch the bttv directory ( Something like this... Can't quite remember)

```
# patch -p0 < bttv.patch
```

5. Follow the normal bttv instructions. ( Ie, cd bttv & make )

6. When you insert the module, use card=100.

7. Because the card has stereo audio, use the msp3400 module for sound.

8. You'll need to insert the bttv modules last. ( I inserted them in this order: msp3400, tvmixer, tvaudio, tuner, tda9875, bttv )

9. To automate things nicely, check this thread. ( I haven't does this yet, but it looks right. )

With this setup, I can use tvtime & freevo. xawtv-3.83 doesn't find the video grabber device. v4l-conf also doesn't seem very happy with the setup.

If anyone figures out how to get xawtv working, please let me know. 

Cheers.

----------

